# Recommend me a decent butcher



## WasGeri (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm getting stressed about my Christmas joint.

I was going to order a boneless leg of lamb from M&S but they are well pricy - around £20.

I don't want to get one from Tesco. 

The other alternatives are to get one from the farm close to where my mum lives (although I am not sure if the farmer will be able to de-bone it for me) or from a butchers. But I don't know which butchers is best. 

Any recommendations? Will they look at me weird if I ask them for a boneless leg of lamb or is that a perfectly normal thing to ask for? 

I also need to them to give me advice on how to cook it properly, as the only roast I can cook is chicken


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'm getting stressed about my Christmas joint.
> 
> I was going to order a boneless leg of lamb from M&S but they are well pricy - around £20.
> 
> ...



Frocester Fayre at The Farmers Market. Top grub and they look at everyone weird.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> But I don't know which butchers is best.



The one with the big queue outside. Any decent butcher will bone and roll a joint for you.
A joint of lamb is like any other joint, sear it all over it a hot pan, and then cook it slowly at a low heat.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

Also at the Farmers Market:  If you want a slightly more exotic bird for the big day, Game On are doing peacock.
It'll be shot to order and tastes a lot like pheasant I'm told...


----------



## Jografer (Dec 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I was going to order a boneless leg of lamb from M&S but they are well pricy - around £20.
> 
> But I don't know which butchers is best.
> 
> Will they look at me weird if I ask them for a boneless leg of lamb or is that a perfectly normal thing to ask for?



There's a good butcher on North Street, Bemmie, near the Tobacco Factory  (can't remember their name...), good meat but pricey, fresh leg of lamb will cost wherever you go I'm afraid.... will make M&S look competitive, if a couple of quid over..

.. asking to bone any meat is normal in any good butcher..... but the meat counter at Tesco might ask you what a bone is tho...


----------



## astral (Dec 7, 2005)

There is are a couple of ok ones up the top of Gloucester Road.  The one near the Marrocan restaurant is particularly good, completely forgotten its name though sorry, blue shop front if that helps.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 7, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Also at the Farmers Market:  If you want a slightly more exotic bird for the big day, Game On are doing peacock.
> It'll be shot to order and tastes a lot like pheasant I'm told...



I'm not eating a peacock!   

The farmers market - is that the one on Corn Street on a Wednesday? I don't think I can get to it.


----------



## Jografer (Dec 7, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> If you want a slightly more exotic bird for the big day, Game On are doing peacock....


 
 this has got to be a wind up .......


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 7, 2005)

There is a good one on Lodge Causeway, the top 1/2 not far from the nasty Teco's Metroid


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2005)

another vote for frocester fayre - good lads, and decent meat.

but i'd also recommend dave giles (170 gloucester road, just past the 1 in 8, tel 942 5667), good mix of organic and non-organic, lots of locally sourced stuff, always got good, cheap deals on, and always willing to talk about meat. or the weather. or the traffic. or anything, let's face it, dave is one of life's talkers...


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 7, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Also at the Farmers Market:  If you want a slightly more exotic bird for the big day, Game On are doing peacock.
> It'll be shot to order and tastes a lot like pheasant I'm told...



One does not need to shoot peacock one just walks up to them and wrings their neck. (Given that irritating noise they make I have often been tempted to do just that).


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> One does not need to shoot peacock one just walks up to them and wrings their neck. (Given that irritating noise they make I have often been tempted to do just that).


TBH I think he just likes shooting things.



			
				Geri said:
			
		

> I'm not eating a peacock!


You think that's bad? Over the summer his specials board was promoting squirrel. "It's a lot like rat." further enquiries revealed.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> another vote for frocester fayre - good lads, and decent meat.
> 
> but i'd also recommend dave giles (170 gloucester road, just past the 1 in 8, tel 942 5667), good mix of organic and non-organic, lots of locally sourced stuff, always got good, cheap deals on, and always willing to talk about meat. or the weather. or the traffic. or anything, let's face it, dave is one of life's talkers...



We've got a good butcher down here - and given half a chance, in fact even if you put your hands over your ears and make continuous hooting noises, he will go on for ever about the Bilderberg Group


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 7, 2005)

I second Dave Giles mentioned by krs above.  Well cheap steaks often.  Sometimes exotic stuff.  Meant always top quality, and it isnt all 'poncey', a proper butchers.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 7, 2005)

'You think that's bad? Over the summer his specials board was promoting squirrel. "It's a lot like rat." further enquiries revealed.'

I ate a squirrel I shot with my airgun when i was a kid, it was foul, probably alot like rat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> We've got a good butcher down here - and given half a chance, in fact even if you put your hands over your ears and make continuous hooting noises, he will go on for ever about the Bilderberg Group



a butcher who minces his own bilderburgers, perfick


----------



## J77 (Dec 8, 2005)

There's a couple of good ones on North St - one's called Dr Butt  - however, the other one (whose name I can't remember) was my preference...


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 8, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> There's a couple of good ones on North St - one's called Dr Butt  - however, the other one (whose name I can't remember) was my preference...


Hole innit?


----------



## J77 (Dec 8, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Hole innit?


yeah


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'm not eating a peacock!



I've eaten peacock, it was a bit like pheasant. 

People are often shocked when I tell them, but I don't see the difference between eating that and eating any other meat.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 8, 2005)

Epona said:
			
		

> I've eaten peacock, it was a bit like pheasant.
> 
> People are often shocked when I tell them, but I don't see the difference between eating that and eating any other meat.



Because I don't want to extend the range of animals I eat.


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 18, 2005)

There used to be a quality butcher at the top (on the left) of 'Pigsty Hill' A38 in the Bishopston/St. Andrews area.    I used to regularly get cuts and joints from prize-winning carcasses.

ps.  Epona -   The peacock is a member of the pheasant family, so I am not too surprised about the similarity in taste.   Indian tigers like them as well!


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh well, the Christmas meat is sorted now. I went to Iceland in Bedminster.


----------



## Jografer (Dec 18, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh well, the Christmas meat is sorted now. I went to Iceland in Bedminster.



Geri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

Farmers market is usually pretty good


----------

